# Recruitment: The Ti'sheng Conflict



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

*The Ti’sheng Conflict*​
*THE PLANET:*
The planet of Ti’sheng lies just outside the south-westernmost reaches of the Eastern Fringe. It’s climate is cold and boreal but not uninhabitable. It’s beautiful habitat is rich with towering mountain ranges and thick, crystalline pine forests. The world is a wondrous site to behold at first, rich with pale whites and blues. It has a somewhat ethereal quality to it, with skies of a purest silver during the bright hours of the sun and a beautiful display of auroras and lightshows which illuminate the wintry valleys with an awe-inspiring array of colour during the evenings.

*RECENT ACTIVITY:*
Until recently, the planet of Ti’sheng was all but ignored, rather unusually, by both the Imperium of Man and the nearby Tau Empire. It was by chance that a Tau exploration fleet, led by Kor’El Fal’shia Ten’Turrem (or Captain Wondersight as roughly translated to Imperial dialect) discovered the planet orbiting solemnly about a small solar system. Wondersight landed upon the planet and an expedition force began exploring. Deciding that this planet would serve as a brilliant outpost to watch the activities of the south easternmost areas of Ultima Segmentum, alerting their empire of threats from alien forces, Wondersight’s good friend and the highest ranking Fire Caste warrior among the exploration team, Shas’El Vol’Norhea, ordered that word be sent to Commander Shadowsun of this prime settlement location and that colonisation would be perfectly feasible on this beautiful world. Shadowsun agreed to this motion and sent Captain Wondersight’s fleet, alongside a colony ship and defence fleet, back to Ti’sheng to commence habitation under the watch of the Fal’shai Ethereal, Aun’ten. Among them was one of Shadowsun’s most trusted commanders upon Fal’shai, Shas’O Fal’shia Lor’Kann (or Commander Hellhammer as he came to be known). O’Kann was a wary leader of the Fire Caste. He held a great suspicion about any situation and was renowned for his cynicism and pessimism. Shockingly however, he was known to show great hope in the most dire of circumstances and was none-the-less a skilled combatant and tactician. Upon returning to Ti’sheng, the colony ship landed and the Earth Caste quickly erected the Tau’s main base on the planet, naming it Sheng’fio’shia. All was not as easy as they’d first thought though, as O’Kann had rightly assumed. Upon the completion of their city, they suddenly fell under siege from weapons fire. From the forest, swarms of Orks poured forth, roaring madly at the Tau defenders. O’Kann quickly took up arms and formed his Hunter Cadre to fend off the assault. Though the uncoordinated attack from the Orks was quickly halted, it became clear that Ti’sheng was under their dominion. O’Kann prepared his cadre to annihilate the Orkish threat, knowing to route them at the source of their fury, the Warboss of their mighty Waaaaargh!, wherever he may be. But then he wondered, was this a simple case of Ork extermination…or where they but part of a much larger threat, lurking out their in the blinding white mountains.

*ARMIES:*

*The Fal’shia Sept*
The Fal’shia Sept are a ingenuitive and intuitive civilisation. Their Earth Caste Engineers are among the pride of the entire Tau Empire and they are well known for the resourcefulness and ability to adapt their technology to suite new dangers. 

-Shas’O Commander (Lor’Kann - Played by LorKann)
_Commands 2 Shas’el Bodyguard_
Equipped with: 2x Burst Cannon, Shield Generator
_Shas’el Equipped with: Fusion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array_

-XV25 Stealth Shas’vre (??? - Played by ???)
_Commands 3 XV15 Stealth Shas’ui_
Equipped with: ???
_Shas’ui Equipped with: ???_

-Fire Warrior Shas’ui (??? - Played by ???)
_Commands 9 Fire Warrior Shas’la_
Equipped with: ???
_Shas’la Equipped with: ???_

-Pathfinder Shas’ui (??? - Played by ???)
_Commands 2/4 Pathfinder Shas’la_
Equipped with: ???
_Shas’la Equipped with: ???_
_(If you and your Pathfinders are equipped with Pulse Carbines, you are allowed 4 squad members. If you are equipped with Rail Rifles, you are allowed 2)_

-Kroot Shaper (Lorok Ahraak 'The Steel Tempest' - Played by Knightofni)
_Commands 11 Kroot Carnivores/5 Kroot Hounds_
Equipped with: Modified Kroot Rifle, 2x Hunting Knife
_Carnivores Equipped with: Kroot Rifles, Hunting Knives_

-Kroot Shaper (Ang'Rok - Played by DestroyerHive)
_Commands 7 Kroot Brutes_
Equipped with: Kroot Rifle
_Brutes Equipped with Kroot Rifles_

*The Cold Treez Warband*
Da Orks of da Cold Treez is da kunningest and kleverest of all da Orks! Dey’z make anyfing from anyfing. Dey’z even make trukks from treez! Dey’z livin’ in da woodz o’ dis cold world and dey’z been bored for ages. Dey’z killed all da over fings on dis planet so dey’z on dere own! Dey’z glad da shinyboyz ‘ave turned up so dey can have anover propa’ Waaaaargh!

-Ork Warboss (??? - Reserved by Ultra111)
_Bosses 3 Ork Nob Bodyguard an’ a Attack Squig_
Haz got: ???
_Nobs come wiv: ???_

-Ork Painboy (??? - Reserved by WarpSpawned)
_Bosses 6 Ork Nobz_
Haz got: ???
_Nobz come wiv: ???_

-Ork Stormboy Nob (??? - Played by ???)
_Bosses 9 Ork Stormboyz_
Haz got: ???
_Stormboyz come wiv: ???_

-Ork Meganob (??? - Played by ???)
_Bosses 7 Ork Nobz_
Haz got: ???
_Nobz come wiv: ???_

-Ork ’Ard Boy (??? - Played by ???)
_Bosses 19 Ork Boyz_
Haz got: ???
_Boyz come wiv: ???_

-Ork Shiny Armoured Meganob (??? - Played by ???)
_Bosses 5 Shiny Armoured Nobz_
Haz got: ???
_Nobz come wiv: ???_

*SPECIAL UNITS:*

*Kroot Brutes*
After a time fighting with the Orks, the Kroot began to respect and admire their ferocity and strength in close combat. Under the guidance of the Shapers, the Kroot began feasting on the Orks they killed in combat and thus the Kroot Brutes were formed. Kroot Brutes are much broader and physically stronger than their Carnivore progenitors. Their shoulders are wide and their faces long. Their skin pigmentation has also changed as a result of their shaping, becoming a deep forest green in colour. They are hyper aggressive and quick to temper and often become reckless in combat. One of the most notable traits of the Kroot Brutes that they have inherited in terms of personality is the Orkish dialect, speaking more like one of them than one of the Kroot. Kroot Brutes wield customised Kroot Brute Rifles. These rifles have thicker barrels and are much heavier than the standard Kroot Rifle. They are also shorter and so their range is stunted slightly. The blades at the ends of the stock and barrel have been remove and have been replaced with a broad axe head more befitting to the wielder. 

*Shiny Armoured Nobz*
After fightin’ wiv da shinyboyz for a long time, da Orkz ‘ave looted deir ex-vee-ate big battle walkahs! Dey’ve hacked up da armour and stuck it to da bigga nobz ta make dem even more killy. Dey’ve also knicked da shootas and can use any shoota da ex-vee-ates can.

*COMBAT AND EQUIPMENT:*
Combat is based entirely off of fluff and as such, most gameplay mechanics do not apply. Obviously, there is a limit on what you can equip your Orks or Tau with but for the most part, it’s fairly flexible. I shall tell you if you’re being a bit silly with it. As you can see when you pick your position, you also command a squad of units which support and fight alongside you. This obviously means that each of you has plenty of soldiers under you who can be splattered across the woodlands and fields, meaning that killing players can be avoided.
*If your squad is defeated:* If your squad are all killed in battle and you’re the only one left, your character retreats back to their base and regroups with a new squad of soldiers. Obviously this means you’re out of the fray for a period of time and naturally the squad that defeated you would try and pursue you to finish you off.

*THE MISSION:*
After three years of fighting with the endless hordes of Orks, O’Kann and his Hunter Cadre have prepared for their final attack against the Ork Warboss. The battle has taken the Cadre deep in to the forests and towards the great glades beyond, where they will finally finish the Orkish threat, once and for all. The mission is quite simple:

TAU - Find and kill the Ork Warboss. Make sure the Shas’O survives.
ORKS - Kill da Shinyboyz boss. Make sure da boss duzn’t die.

*UPDATES:*
_As the story develops and things unfold, updates will be posted here. I will notify each of you when an update has been added._

*RULES:*

*1) Flesh it out a bit!* Obviously the objective is to kill the leaders of the opposition (for the moment, anyway). However, it’s obviously not going to be as simple as running in and splatting the other. Try and think about the other forces around you and the units each of you has at your disposal when fighting.

*2) Leave the big guys out of it!* If I catch any of my fellow Tau players saying “Shadowsun said” or “Aun’ten said”, I will don my GM mallet and kill them off rather horrifically. Same goes for you Orks too. 

*3) No godmodding!* Simply put, no dictating what other players are doing. Though as a GM, I will chuck in things and dictate a lot of what each of your factions are doing, even I will never directly control your characters and it is completely up to the players as to how they will react to attacks or what they will do. HOWEVER, do be considerate about your circumstances. If you’re caught off guard and suddenly packed full with burst cannon fire or burnt alive, you’re obviously going to lose a man or three. 

*4) Let everyone play!* Since there are going to be 16 players in total, I kindly ask that every player let at least two other players post between their next move.

*CHARACTER TEMPLATE:*
*Name:* (_Your Character’s name, including their rank. If you’re confused about Tau or Ork ranks and names, don’t forget to visit http://www.lexicanum.com for more information_)
*Age:* (_Your Character’s age_)
*Squad Choice:* (_The squad you wish to sign up for. First come, first serve I’m afraid_)
*Apperance:* (_A brief description of your character’s appearance. The Fal’shia Sept have beige underclothing, bright red armour and darker red sept markings. The Cold Treez clothing and armour tends to be a combination of whites, greens, browns and reds_)
*Personality:* (_The brief description of your character’s personality_)
*History:* (_A brief backstory about your character_)
*Leader Equipment:* (_Your character’s equipment, including accessories and weapons_)
*Squad Equipment:* (_Your squad’s weapons and equipment_) 

*Sign up now and join the battle for Ti’sheng. Reply to this thread with your character’s profile and I shall add you to the roster. Alternatively, if you have any queries or -CONSTRUCTIVE- criticisms, do let me know via PM or a reply to this thread. Please also bare in mind that this is the first ever forum RP I have GMed.*


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If it's possbile, can I reserve the warboss mate?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I would have joined but to much RPs to post in right now, and to GM one... 

I must warn you though, GMing for sixteen people is a very hard work if your planning on writing individual updates.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Plus your a very new member and it is your first game you have GMed.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Plus your a very new member and it is your first game you have GMed.


Not a reason, he can be an experienced GM, the fact that he opens a roleplay for the first time in here does not necessarily mean that he has no experience with it.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

*Name:* Shas'O Fal'shia Lor'Kann / O'Kann / Commander Hellhammer

*Age:* 49

*Squad Choice:* Shas'O Commander

*Apperance:* O'Kann is a slightly haggered looking Tau fire warrior. He has a long, ragged topknot ponytail of thin black hair and a wispy goatie. He scarcely ever smiles and appears quite intimidating to most. His battlesuit is unique in that it's colour scheme is a reverse design to the standard Fal'shia Sept colouring. It is a deep red with bright red markings. Upon both arms are mounted burst cannons, capable of gunning down countless infantry in rapid succession. Also, upon it's shoulder there is a shield generator that can
produce an effective ion shield when the situation dictates it. Upon it's leg is a knife symbol, indicating that at one time he had undergone the Ta'lissera ritual.

*Personality:* O'Kann is well known for his cynicism and pessimism. He commonly expects the worst in most situations and is naturally fearful and hostile towards most alien encounters. He commands his cadre with strict precision and does not well tolerate failure, a quality Aun'ten commonly discredits him for. 
*History:* O'Kann was born on the Sept world of Fal'shia, where he spent much of his life in service fighting Orks as well as a few Imperial incursions. He was sent, along with many of his sept, to the Kaurava system to establish a settlement there, warring with the other forces battling for the system. He served as a Shas'vre Broadside Leader under the command of Or'es'Ka. Despite the Tau's involvement in the battle, Vre'Kann himself never fought and instead contributed to the defence of the Kaurava II settlement on the moon of Orridune. He was called back to Fal'shia before the final battle occurred to serve to be promoted to Shas'El, becoming the bodyguard of then Shas'O'Berrek. After the successful campaign to aid the Sept world of T'olku in fending off both the Imperium and the Orks, El'Kann was given the rank of Shas'O. 
*Leader Equipment:* 2 X Burst Cannons, Shield Generator
*Squad Equipment:* Fusion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure Ultra, I'll set it aside for you. And this is my first forum RP. I'm an experienced Roleplayer generally speaking though and I've been writing stories for umpteen years (well 14 to be exact).


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> Not a reason, he can be an experienced GM, the fact that he opens a roleplay for the first time in here does not necessarily mean that he has no experience with it.


Of course it's a reason. Like you said, he can be an experienced GM, but he also may _not_ be one. That's what I was saying.



LorKann said:


> Sure Ultra, I'll set it aside for you. And this is my first forum RP. I'm an experienced Roleplayer generally speaking though and I've been writing stories for umpteen years (well 14 to be exact).


Great, thanks mate. I would set one up now but I'm shattered, I'll do tomorrow after college


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Name: Shaper Ang'Rok

Age: 45

Squad Choice: 7 Kroot Brutes, armed with standard "heavy calibre Kroot Rifles".

Appearance: Darker-skined than my kindred. More broad, taller, and physically stronger than my squad. Long, braided hair is dark red as opposed to the kindred's dark brown.

Personality: Ang'Rok is extremely brutal in close combat. Very loud much of the time, squaking commands in crude dialect. Enjoys shooting as much as he enjoys slashing and ripping up close. Very rude to "lesser" beings. Is known to be a jerk to other Kroot tribes especially.

Furthermore, Ang'Rok rides his personal mount Ro'Tuk. Ro'Tuk is a lightly armored Kroot Ox that shares the same brutality as his master, and charges into battle roaring with bloodlust. Unfortunately, due to its massive bulk, it will generally be the last to engage in close combat, which is why Ang'Rok mounts him mainly to use his giant Kroot Gun.


History: Ang'Rok was born into a noble tribe in Pech. Then the Orks came. The Pech war raged on for many bloody years, a battle of savagness and brutality. Only the strongest and the cowardly survived during this war. Ang'Rok was no coward. He and his tribe would spearhead many assaults and ravage many Ork encampments. By nightfall, they would set fire to the Beasts' rammshackle huts and feast upon the corpses of many Orks. 
With every passing day, Ang'Rok and a select few of his kindred would change, but quicker than the others of his tribe. Skin turned green, fangs grew large, muscles grew giant and temper became uncontrollable. This transformation soon got so out of hand, that he was expelled from the tribe along with the 7 others, out of fear that they will turn their backs upon them. The war soon ended with the liberation from the Tau Empire, and was recruited on sight.

Leader Equipment: Two very large, crude machetes. A scavenged Slugga, painted in the tribe's green tiger camo. Ro'Tuk, his personal Kroot Ox. Kroot Gun (mounted on Ro'Tuk).

Squad Equipment: Ang'Rok's Kroot Brutes are armed with large, broad knives, and Kroot Brute Rifles. They may scavenge weapons from the enemy Orks in due time.



I look forward to this! I'm just afraid that too many players will equal too long of a wait until an update... What do you have in mind to counter this?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

God... I was just about to sign up, but I forgot that the reason I am not in an RP (or five), is that school takes almost all of my time... Fuck damn it! :ireful2:

Maybe some other time, but good luck, and I hope this will turn into a great RP!


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha, thanks Doelago. With any luck this goes well but we shall see since this is my first RP. I know exactly what the general plot is going to be though so it's not as if I'm making it up as I go along (in terms of updates and such)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Don't you think that you should have waited a bit before opening a action thread? You only have one or two players right now...


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Well the Action Thread is essentially only establishing introductions right now, I shall GM post on it though stating as such.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

komanko said:


> Don't you think that you should have waited a bit before opening a action thread? You only have one or two players right now...


Two players, one of which is the GM...oh joy.

In an RP where it is two factions or armies fighting one another, might it not be a good idea for the GM to not be a leading character for either side? You know, so that the guy running the show can be impartial and not risk one side becoming the favorite?


Also, establishing characters or not you should still have waited for more than one player before opening up the action thread LorKann.



Of the action thread, sorry but there is no way I cannot say this: dear god, that is pretty damn bad. Your the GM for damnation's sake; your posts should be much longer and greater than that. You have an entire cast of players you need to give direction to or set the scene for; thats why you wait until you actually have players.

What are the ork players supposed to do if/when you get them? Your small starting post does nothing for them, they are left in the dust twiddling their thumbs.


And what is it you are looking to see in the first post for other players exactly? A single line stating they are reporting in?


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

darkreever, as always your posts are unnecessarily harsh and critical. I agree with you that I should expand on my first action post and I will but surely as the GM, it should be up to me to decide how I run my own RP? Perhaps I dislike a totalitarian control of a storyline and like the idea of an opposing commander with which I can develop the story around.
Also, I do not need to baby other roleplayers along as every person joining an RP thread is adamant to establish their character's position and thoughts on the matter. I'd quite like to think that anybody who has read the 'Recent Activity' section of the Recruitment thread would have a pretty good idea of what they're there for and what's going on.

EDIT:
I will remove the Action Thread.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The Temptation is great with this one.....
But Im already in enough (Five if Necromunda kicks up) so I will just say that I will be following in this one.
Good luck


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Samu =)
And also, Darkreever. Since I cannot remove my own posts, would you do the honours and delete the action thread for me?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

LorKann said:


> darkreever, as always your posts are unnecessarily harsh and critical.


Blunt and honest is rarely ever anything else. We're all supposedly adults here, we can take something like that and keep on going.



LorKann said:


> but surely as the GM, it should be up to me to decide how I run my own RP?


Your right, as the GM you are the one who decides how to run your RP. But that does not mean a GM should be rushing to get things up or done; its not like we do not have all the time in the world or anything.



LorKann said:


> Perhaps I dislike a totalitarian control of a storyline and like the idea of an opposing commander with which I can develop the story around.


Having fewer limits on players and the overall RP is fine but why leave it completely free form? There is no need to take the unnecessary risk of someone coming along and completely mucking up whatever plot or story you have in the works.

And its not a matter of having an opposing commander. By taking one of the two command roles for yourself you do two things. First you steal one of the slots for another player, and second you risk showing and acting on favoritism to one side which can wind up making the RP less fun for the other side.



LorKann said:


> Also, I do not need to baby other roleplayers along as every person joining an RP thread is adamant to establish their character's position and thoughts on the matter.


Limitations, constraints, setting the scene, giving players direction, and a slew of other things are not babying players. You are making it clear where you want your story to go; giving an idea of what is possible and impossible within the boundries of your story. 

If someone were to randomly decide that their character becomes possessed by a bloodthirster and decimates half the opposing cast you'll have a problem with that won't you? Why, telling them no and then what is acceptable would be babying wouldn't it? [The answer is no, things like that are important because you will run into such people.]



LorKann said:


> I'd quite like to think that anybody who has read the 'Recent Activity' section of the Recruitment thread would have a pretty good idea of what they're there for and what's going on.


And the first post in the action thread should draw readers and players in, set the stage, and give them something clear to do. What happens if in your initial roll call someone were to up and decide that their unit is embroiled in a fight half the world away? They are still reporting in, but because of a lack of description they may have wound up causing you trouble from the get go.



Don't take my word for it, ask others who have had successful RP's for their own thoughts on the matter. Ask someone like BlackApostleVilhelm, Scathainn, unxpekted22, or deathbringer.



And no, I will not delete the action thread. I will, however, lock the thread, merge all of your posts in it, and remove the text for you. When you have however many players you feel you need to start this RP then PM me and I will re-open the action thread for you.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll join this, could I reserve the Ork painboy?
I do so love the maddoks


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

o'course WarpSpawned!


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone else fancy a spot?


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Well this is going well, huh? D:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess all the other Rpers are already in stuff.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Think it's both that and this looks very ambitious. I tend to stay away from the RP's where there are loads and loads of people or two different sides. Waiting for 16 different people to update can take a while, some will inevitably drop out or lose interest. I dunno, might just be me


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe you're right. Perhaps I should scale it down a bit and give each a few more NPCs to control?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still working on CS, been busy, not much time to work on RP CS's and stuff


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I was wondering whether or not the tau side might have room for a squad of Gue'vesa (human auxillary forces) from Krieg/Valhalla? Just thought I might ask before I apply, cause neither the Tau or Ork units on display take my interest quite as much as that notion deos

Edit: Or I would be willing to take the spot of the Regular Kroot Shaper (an incredibly old one from Pech who fought against the orks that invaded the planet and had been on numerous mercenary contracts against them before even that, preferably) if you don't want any humans.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Knightofni, I think I'm going to reshuffle the slots about a bit and try and cut the numbers down a bit. As much as I do love the human auxiliaries, a Que'vesa'ui ("Human Helper Sergeant") would be more suited to a Farsight Enclave force than from Fal'shia.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

@LorKann: well alright then I wasn't quite expecting you to allow de humiez. But you didn't answer the second part of my post can I still play the free shaper or do you feel you have enough players already?


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I don't really have any players at all really at the moment, hence my problem. Unfortunately, I would still ask that you command a retinue rather than run about alone since it means you'll be ducking and dodging and surviving every bullet shot at you rather than letting one of your Carnivores, Hounds or Brutes take the fall.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Maybe you're right. Perhaps I should scale it down a bit and give each a few more NPCs to control?


Good thing you mentionned that! I think that instead of waiting for all 16 people to post, you just make an update every 2, 3 days. That way, if they fall behind, they won't be holding anyone up. Also, I think you should remove the Orks entirely (sorry WarpSpawned) because they just take up way too much room, and most players seem to favor Tau for RPs.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

LorKann said:


> I would still ask that you command a retinue rather than run about alone since it means you'll be ducking and dodging and surviving every bullet shot at you rather than letting one of your Carnivores, Hounds or Brutes take the fall.


I did read the first post of this thread XD, I am aware that I would be playing the whole squad and not just a single character. Sorry I didn't make that clear. if its alright I'll try to post up a bio by tomorrow


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds good Knightofni and DestroyerHive, the plot of the RP is, for the time, Orks vs Tau. I liked the idea of the completely contrasting but in some ways similar characteristics of the Orkish warband vs the Fal'shia Sept. To remove the Orks would be to void the whole idea of the story out.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Still making character sheet
Terribly sorry for delays
Darn life and exams


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will make my character once this RP is definately going to happen, by which I mean when it has a play-worthy amount of players.

If I make a character and the RP doesn't take off I'll have wasted my time. 

Hope that's ok with you mate, if not let me know and I'll whip up something...


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

((Hope this bio meets your requirements Lor'kann))

Name: Lorok Ahraak, his men sometimes refer to him as ‘the steel tempest’

Age: No one truly knows and he himself remains silent on the subject, though he is truly an ancient example of his race, predating the conflict on Pech by at least a century and a half maybe more.

Squad Choice: Kroot Carnivore Squad

Appearance: Lorok stands 7 feet tall. His frame is best described as lithe and sinewy capable of both immense physical strength as well as agility, a typical example of his race more or less. His dark gray skin bears the scars of from an innumerable number of battles across the Segmentum. The dark brown spines atop his head have numerous brightly polished steel and aquamarine beads encrusted on them, along with a few brightly coloured feathers. Numerous chips mar his beak (matching his spines in colouration) like mouth, though they do not detract from the wickedly sharp edge it has. His eyes are a deep shade of aquamarine, more than able to deliver a frosty and piercing glare.

Moving on to a description of what little attire Lorok bears. Around his wrists are two matching bracelets made from leather thread and Ork teeth. A necklace about his neck matches these bracelets, but attached to it is a leather satchel filled with yet more teeth. He bears numerous other trophies and fetishes on his persons, but those three items are what he prizes the most. Around his belt is a series of leather pouches, each stuffed with spare rounds for his rifle or a jerky of unknown meat (treats for the hounds). Draped around his body and head are the white-furred hides of an indigenous predator (think an incredibly large snow leopard, but without fur), something he was quick to acquire on his arrival upon Ti’Sheng. His squad (hounds included) is draped in such hides as well; so that they may blend in with their environment better (stealth is a stratagem Lorok employs as often as he can).

Personality:Lorok is a warrior to the very core, having spent most of his long life surrounded by combat and death, if you want his respect you have to earn it from him (not necessarily through combat mind). If one does attain his respect (not an easy task) he is friendly and polite, often cracking black humoured jokes. However, if one stirs his anger he can seem overtly harsh and prone to disagreement. At times he has even gone so far as to directly disobey commands from ‘superiors’ he does not respect, however this is only if he feels very strongly that this said ‘superior’ doesn’t know what he’s doing. He is cunning and skilled upon the battlefield, a place that he lovingly calls his ‘home’. As a leader he is commanding and fierce, however he will listen to his men… If he feels it will be of use.

At the moment he bears a significant amount of respect for Lor’kann and Ang’Rok. Lor’kann for his intolerance towards failure and for his cynicism, simply because it is a trait which Lorok has not seen in many Tau commanders, something that amuses him to no end. Ang’Rok has earned his respect through the sheer amount of brutality and strength he shows towards the greenskins and that’s enough for Lorok, even if a bit more courtesy wouldn’t be unwanted. He also feels that Ang’Rok has been judged too harshly by his peers as what evolutionary course his tribe pursues is his choice to make as a shaper.

History:He fought on Pech against the ork invaders. Before that he fought against orks on numerous mercenary contracts. Since the Tau arrived he has been fighting alongside them to honour the alliance between their races, however he still engages in mercenary contracting. If you want more, ASK HIM IN AN RP!

Leader Equipment:
- An old and slightly battered kroot hunting rifle. It is a modification of the standard kroot rifle, having a much longer barrel and slightly higher calibre rounds so that it has a much greater firing range. However, to compensate for the extra range the blades on the butt and muzzle of the rifle have been removed. The steel that comprises the barrel is unpolished and the wood of the stock is a deep black. At the moment the rifle is wound up in white cloth for the sake of camouflage.

- A light leather brown bandolier that is strapped across his chest underneath the hides, it holds around 50 rounds for his rifle

- Two long hunting knives (about 35 inches in length). They resemble kukri blades in structure; however they are not nearly as elegant. Both are made of a dark steel and have light brown leather wrapped around their hilts. The blades have been enhanced with a mono-edge thanks to the tau’s technology. Having eschewed the more traditional blades of the Kroot rifle these are his preferred melee weapons and he utilizes them to great effect in close combat.

- See description for attire

Squad Equipment: Kroot rifles and hunting knives. 5 squad members are equipped with leashes to keep control of the hounds, though this is a precaution that is rarely needed in Lorok's presence.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Fantastic profile Knightofni, you've been added to the cast.

WarpSpawned and Ultra111, there's no rush since it seems like it's going to be a time before we'll have enough players anyhow. 

I've reduced the number of slots from 16 to 12. On the Tau side, I removed the Crisis Suit and Broadside positions and the Ork side, I removed the Big Mek and Killa Kan positions.

Hopefully that'll even things out a bit and maybe entice a few more people to show some interest, not to mention it'll make things easier to control and prevent overpowered players.


----------



## LorKann (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm...anyone else for a slot?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I eould just give up this thread. It was a great idea, but I think you should gain some more rep and join some RPs before coming back to this. Tis' a shame...


----------

